# Brown Sugar



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I never realized how easy it is to make Brown Sugar. 




1. Measure one cup of granulated sugar and one tablespoon of molasses into a mixing bowl.

2. Stir with a fork until completely mixed. Your brown sugar is now ready for use!

Tips:

1. To make dark brown sugar, increase the molasses to two tablespoons.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh, I thought you were calling me by some kind of pet name. 

Although I will admit that for whatever reason I thought brown sugar was a natural product from a specific kind of sugar cane or something.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I am adding this to my SHTF cookbook/recipes


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Although I will admit that for whatever reason I thought brown sugar was a natural product from a specific kind of sugar cane or something.


it can be ... if you want to put the work into it ...

We made brown sugar from maple syrup ... not as easy but can be done.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Natural sugar is brown, when they refine it they separate it into molasses and white sugar. The molasses actually has some nutritional value to it, other than just calories.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

And the molasses makes fantastic cookies, cakes and pancake topping.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

AuroraHawk said:


> And the molasses makes fantastic cookies, cakes and pancake topping.


I prefer apple butter on my pancakes.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I buy brown sugar at the store.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

UJ: I've done that before when I find I've done fergot ta pick up a bag. Handy way a makin it when ya need it. Beats runnin back ta the store!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Also avoids the problems with storing brown sugar, like when someone leaves it out and it turns into a block that seems harder and more durable than any cement I can mix up.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

PackerBacker said:


> I buy brown sugar at the store.


I was starting to wonder if I was the odd-ball since I get mine at the store. I keep lots of brown sugar on hand - both light and dark - and it never seems to go bad.

Cowboy, you can soften hardened brown sugar in the oven.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I was starting to wonder if I was the odd-ball since I get mine at the store. I keep lots of brown sugar on hand - both light and dark - and it never seems to go bad.
> 
> Cowboy, you can soften hardened brown sugar in the oven.


I buy it only when it goes on sale. I store it in the freezer.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Why do you store it in the freezer? I'm asking because I've never had any problem with years-old brown sugar sitting on a shelf in the pantry.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Why do you store it in the freezer? I'm asking because I've never had any problem with years-old brown sugar sitting on a shelf in the pantry.


I live in California and it gets rather warm here. I have had unopened packages of brown sugar dry out from sitting in the pantry and the oven just makes them harder. Plus I read that it has a six months to one year shelf life. In the freezer it can last up to three years.

We have also had issues with ants getting into the unopened brown sugar since we moved into this apartment.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

A piece of bread in a sealed container also helps to keep it soft.
Will have to try to make some though, I love to do things like that.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I vac seal mine in mason jars.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

There are lots of ways to keep it fresh and to re-soften it, sometimes the oven doesn't work, maybe it is our climate, better luck with bread, apple, terracotta works too but they all take awhile, this is very quick, just tried it.
And the other thing is, there are lots of types of brown sugar and it tends to always be more expensive than a giant bag of white sugar. Truth be told we hardly use sugar anymore, it is usually our own honey or stevia so this idea makes sense to me, one less things to stock up, cheaper, and you still have brown sugar if you need it.


----------



## adcantor (Nov 28, 2012)

I put it in a freezer bag (zip loc) in the pantry. Simple and lasts for as long as you need it.


----------

